# Building pumptrack / DJ; needs fork ideas



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

For the last few years, I have been doing small DJ and pumptrack stuff with my small XC bike. Decided this year to build up a bike while I am laid up here after knee surgery.

I have a frame (Cove Sanchez, 130mm fork max, thinking 100-120, lower probably better), wheels (Hope Pro II on Flows ... bolted rear, 20mm or 9mm QR front), and some shitty Crank Bros Iodine (I think) headset. The only major component I need now is a fork, and I am honestly pretty overwhelmed with options since I am pretty sure I am buying used.

What I am looking for, mainly, is reliability, stiffness, and keeping price reasonably low; weight is not a giant deal for me. I've seen a ton of Marzocchi DJ forks around, but I've been told they're very "dead" with damping and haven't personally used one. On my DH/FR rigs, I've had Boxxers and Totems which were absolute nightmares with reliability making me want to steer away from everything RS ... though this IS Whistler, I might be a bit harsh on the entire brand.

Is there some hidden gem of a fork that I don't know about? Seems like RS's present line doesn't really have an awesome DJ fork. I figure air is pretty much a given feature that'd be ideal, but are there any other adjustments that lend themselves well to DJ forks (rebound is a given)?


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

I started with a QR Marz on my hardtail. It came with the bike and I used it for awhile, it was ok but clunky. Tried a RS Recon for awhile because it was a steal, bad idea, way too flexy. Next is a RS Argyle 409. Super stiff and feels bombproof, but lacks feel. 

Later I upgraded to a Transition Double frame and switched components. That purple Argyle became an eyesore and couldn't match the feel of the RP23. I waited till I found a deal on a 831. Hands down the best fork I've ever tried. Super smooth and when you lock-out it really locks-out! Some say the 15 isn't as stiff as 20mm, but I can't tell. So much lighter and it "pushes" back on you in berms or pumps. FYI the 831 was only $100 more than the Argyle. Money well spent.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i like my Manitou Gold Label Dirt Jump Series II (2008) fork a lot. manitou discontinued that fork; now they have the Circus Expert and Circus Pro. i'm not sure how those behave...

X-Fusion Velvet/Velour is also an option. i have a few friends who have them. they are light, can be aired up to be pretty stiff, and durable so far. some people call them the workingman's Fox.

Bikeman X-Fusion Velour 80 Black


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

rigid - you'll pop higher, pump faster, and progress quicker.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

strader said:


> rigid - you'll pop higher, pump faster, and progress quicker.


X2 for rigid, plus you'll learn how to land softly so it doesn't hurt & you'll become a better rider, rather than relying on the suspension fork to take the hits.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

I am debating between a used Pike (man, they REALLY don't hold their value AT ALL), and a rigid fork. The bike is cromo, so having a rigid fork might kinda be awesome. Have always hated the look of a rigid fork tho; IMO makes the bike look like a BMX, and nobody over 15 should be riding a BMX, let alone 32.

The weight advantage of the rigid would be the best part, but essentially eliminates the trail-viability of the rig. Thanks for the info, that X-Fusion looks to be pretty slick too.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

ettore said:


> IMO makes the bike look like a BMX, and nobody over 15 should be riding a BMX, let alone 32. .


Hmmm. Been to a bmx race lately and seen the full classes age 25-30, 30-35, 35+ categories? Ever ridden a 24" or 26" wheel bmx? Pump track riding IS bmx riding.

Brian Foster, at age 36:

Fitbikeco "Stay Fit" - Brian Foster - YouTube


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

strader said:


> rigid - you'll pop higher, pump faster, and progress quicker.





OGJON said:


> X2 for rigid, plus you'll learn how to land softly so it doesn't hurt & you'll become a better rider, rather than relying on the suspension fork to take the hits.


Having moved from bmx (20" and 24") to DJ-mtb, I don't think a good sus fork detracts at all from pump track/dirt jump riding. If anything I'd say I've progressed even more, because of the smoothness and generally going bigger and faster. Most of your boost/pump comes from your feet and rear triangle of the bike. I don't disagree though that everyone should at least try rigid for a while, especially to break some bad habits.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

cmc4130 said:


> Hmmm. Been to a bmx race lately and seen the full classes age 25-30, 30-35, 35+ categories? Ever ridden a 24" or 26" wheel bmx? Pump track riding IS bmx riding.
> 
> Brian Foster, at age 36:
> 
> Fitbikeco "Stay Fit" - Brian Foster - YouTube


Oh, I know they exist. Mushc like bears riding bicycles exist; doesn't mean it doesn't look odd. I realise many people love BMX riding, I just think it looks odd seeing a "father" on a BMX.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

ettore said:


> Oh, I know they exist. Mushc like bears riding bicycles exist; doesn't mean it doesn't look odd. I realise many people love BMX riding, I just think it looks odd seeing a "father" on a BMX.


you clearly don't hang out at good pump tracks and dj's enough then.

two of my bro's from the trails. both 40+.


----------



## DSweinhagen (Jun 30, 2010)

I switched to a rigid fork on my 26" pumptrack/ DJ bike when I got it and love it... It had a DJ2 on it. I'd definately recommend it if you're doing more pumptrack that jumping.

I also race it in the 36-40 cruiser class. Never realized I looked odd or shouldn't be doing it... I really enjoy going to the track with my kids, and it's great cross training for XC. The lines between MTB and BMX have really been blured with the DJ bikes.

-David


----------



## jfactor1 (Sep 22, 2010)

ettore said:


> nobody over 15 should be riding a BMX, let alone 32.


I'm 37 and still ride my BMX although not as often since I got my DJ bike.

John Faure is 47 and rips 
Jon Faure conquers the Mega Ramp - YouTube


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I picked up a Rockshox Sektor several weeks back for my DJ/pumptrack bike. 20mm thru-axle, great damper, and highly adjustable air-spring. Lowered it from 150mm to 100mm and its rocking. Less than $400 for the fork brand new at aawyeah.com with free shipping as well. 

It's pretty much an Argyle RCT but with an aluminum steerer rather than steel. Not a big issue for me but might be a concern if you're going really big. I've had the opposite experience from you and love RS as a brand, so easy to maintain their forks. Simple innards that just work really well.

That being said, I was looking for lightly used X-Fusion Vengeances to lower mainly just because I want to try one out.


----------

